# fermented corn slop?????



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

Hi again y'all.. help me out here.. When my hubby was young he used to raise hogs.. he did such a good job that ppl would buy hogs and pay him to raise em for their freezer... I finally broke down and asked him what he did.. Mine are beautiful & healthy.. but not growing as fast as they should be... He said his secret was this....
He would buy a bag of whole corn.... dump it into a 50gal drum.... fill the drum w/ water.... let it ferment, then feed it to the pigs. as slop. He also gave hog pellets, but he said the fermented corn made the best meat great tasting lean pork. He said when you pop the top off of the drum and the smell makes you want to throw up, its ready! lol 
Anybody else ever hear of this? sounds gross to me!

as it is now they get all our scraps and hog feed. But they hate the hog feed and only want the scraps! grrrr

I bought the corn yesterday.. I figure he knows more bout it than I do.. but ewwwwh!!


----------



## HogEmAll (Jul 20, 2005)

Sour Mash, as we call it, does work great. Yes, it's rather pungent, but the hogs LOVE it. The more maggots that are crawling around in there, the crazier the pigs get over it. I use Sour Mash as a treat, simply because the smell is so strong that I don't want to deal with it on a daily basis  

I feed it to them about once a week. I just fill up a 5-gallon bucket and pour it on the ground for them. I've tried mixing it with their grain and dry corn, but they love this nasty slop so much that they'll actually pick it out and leave everything else. Not much nutrition in corn. Even with protein from the maggots, I prefere my hogs to get their share of Pig Food(16% protein) and cracked corn.

Some people will tell you that you shouldn't feed anything with maggots in it, or any other bugs, but you can't argue with your hogs. It's not like your giving them only nasty slop and nothing else. When I saw my hogs push aside the grain and dry corn, I knew they loved this sour mash more, so I made it a treat for them. 

I use a 30 gallon rubbermaid trash can. I pour 50lbs of whole corn in, then add water so it's about 3 inches above the corn. Close the lid and let it sit for a week. Then crack the lid open slightly so flies can get to it. Another week later, you'll have some fine Sour Mash. Try not to let any of it get on you. That smell has a tendancy to stay with you for hours.


----------



## okiefarmgirl (Aug 9, 2005)

I also feed whole corn soaked in water tell it sours. The baby pigs also love it as the corn is soft I keep mine right by the pig pen in a metal barrel with a tight lid, no flies..
Just be sure and leave room as the corn swells as the water soaks in so don't fill to the top with corn.

Also use a scoop with a handle so as not to touch the corn.


----------



## MississippiSlim (Aug 21, 2005)

My dad used to talk about when he was a kid and the hogs would get into the mash barrels at his Daddy's ....uh.....distilled beverage operation in the swamp...They would eat all the mash and roll around like they were drunk.....They had to tie the mash barrels to trees to keep the hogs from knocking them over! This post made me laugh thinking about him telling all those stories from the depression!


----------

